# facebook app not showing location



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I was wondering how to enable the location when writing status.

I checked it on my iPod to make sure some settings are not off.

It shows New York when writing status but on my android it shows nothing even when I do check in I can choose a location like starbucks or something but not NEAR location.

Any ideas which version of fb app worked with it or how to enable it?


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Solved: somehow the location appeared when using my PC then I could use it also with my phone so it has something to do with the Pc (browser version)


----------

